# Craigslist Find, Are these Freud?



## orthokneepa (Dec 4, 2018)

I found these bits for great price on craiglist being sold by a son of a deceased woodworker. I asked and he said there is no label on the bits but the color looks like Freud. What do you guys think? I searched vintage images for Freud and couldnt find this exact set. It looks like a 15 bit 1/4 set as one is still in the router. Are there any Chinese or cheap knock offs that used the same color as Freud?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The color looks about right but some of the Chinese makers have been copying Freud's and CMT's colors, most likely on purpose. Freud usually has their name on the shaft so if none of them have that then they are likely knock-offs. The fact that the router is one of the cheapest you can buy I would suspect the bits are too if both came from the same source.


----------



## orthokneepa (Dec 4, 2018)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> The color looks about right but some of the Chinese makers have been copying Freud's and CMT's colors, most likely on purpose. Freud usually has their name on the shaft so if none of them have that then they are likely knock-offs. The fact that the router is one of the cheapest you can buy I would suspect the bits are too if both came from the same source.


Good point. That was one of my initial thoughts too. Well maybe worth a quick look to see what brand if any. Thanks


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Plus, the box looks homemade to me, so do not think the bits were sold as a kit.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Actually Theo the box is fairly typical for Chinese made bits.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Actually Theo the box is fairly typical for Chinese made bits.


Huh, learned something. I've bought about 2-3 Chinese bits, and then only because they are really cheap. I wanted to see if a specific shape would work for a project I was working on, before I spent bucks on a good quality bit, never more than one at a time, and figured on buying non-Chinese if they worked out.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

With the plastic inserts, I would bet on a factory box.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

$10 for the bits would be what I would spend. Sometimes Chinese bits are great, sometimes.........not


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

Box & bits looks like my Harbor Freight set that I bot years ago
Some of mine still have the wax on the bits
Foam rubber cushioning in the top of the box, the color of the box & mostly the same bits would lead me to Chinese origin. 

Does the lid of the box show any detail or is he only showing the box opened?

Also bot a 1/2" set with similar box from MLCS but their box has their name & logo on it


The Harbor Freight box is a darker tint. The MCLS box is identical color as what you are showing.

The bits are of ok quality & I haven't had a complaint with them. But the thing I liked most was the box---kept everything neat, clean & organized


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Freud boxes..
http://www.freudtools.com/products/explore/router-cnc/router-bit-sets/variety-bit-sets

.


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

@stick

the freud boxes look like they open sidewise --like a book
They also have lettering/description under the bits


The OP doesn't appear to have the above

I can't get a really good image of your Freud boxes b/c my POS laptop won't enlarge the image---even using Control +

smitty


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

try these...

.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

GO Harbor Freight!!
Herb


----------

